# Learning Chinese is pleasure



## mirind4

Hey everybody!

I would like to know how to write "Learning Chinese is pleasure(enjoyment)" in Chinese characters. There is no context for it, because it is a title.
my attempt is : 学中文 很乐 Is it correct?
Thank you!
Have a nice day!


----------



## jm88

I would say 学中文很有趣


----------



## OneStroke

How about: 学中文是一件乐事 

乐 is usually not used alone as an adjective.


----------



## yuechu

学中文是一件乐事 --> Is this a situation where 儿话音 is possible? (乐事儿/le4shir4) or is it always "le4shi4" even in dialects with extensive 儿话音? (北方话)

Thanks!


----------



## learntheworld

Yes, both "le4shir4" and "le4shi4" are fine. Perhaps people speaking the dialect with 儿化音 tend to use le4shir4, though.


----------



## Youngfun

Or 学中文是一种享受。


----------



## xiaolijie

Youngfun said:


> 学中文是一种享受。



真的吗？


----------



## longxianchen

学习中文很快乐 that will do


----------



## Youngfun

xiaolijie said:


> 真的吗？


Not really a pleasure with the traditional learning method... （每个字写10编，作业再写10编，第二天听写时不会默写再写10编）


----------



## Lucia_zwl

Youngfun said:


> Not really a pleasure with the traditional learning method... （每个字写10编，作业再写10编，第二天听写时不会默写再写10编）


Then I'm afraid if your teacher saw this post, you'd have to write "遍" ten times or even more (捂嘴笑ing~~~).


----------



## Youngfun

LOL... 中枪了……这个字真的忘了怎么写的，不是打错的……
(Btw, once I even wrote 西欢)


----------



## goodatchinese

I would like to use "快乐汉语" 。Since its a title, it is not recommend to use a whole sentence.Though "快乐汉语" doesn't has a verb, it also implies "（学习）汉语很快乐"。And "汉语" is better than "中文" in this case. It is more formal for a title.



Youngfun said:


> Not really a pleasure with the traditional learning method... （每个字写10编，作业再写10编，第二天听写时不会默写再写10编）



It should be "遍". Youngfun, 快点罚写10遍.
If the punishment is only 10遍, everyone will thank god!
When i was in middle school , it is 50遍 at first time, every time made the same mistake again, it will be doubled.
That gave us a "useful" skill, writing with two pens in a hand...


----------



## xiaolijie

goodatchinese said:
			
		

> I would like to use "快乐汉语"


This is already the title of a (series of) book, so it may be misunderstood as referring to that. Also, it's not a translation of what the OP wanted to say in English.


----------

